# quick question



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

how is the saugeye fishing at Atwood especially looking at the spillway thinking of taking my brother in law but over a hour from home


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Upland said:


> how is the saugeye fishing at Atwood especially looking at the spillway thinking of taking my brother in law but over a hour from home
> [/QUOT E]
> 
> Just checked the water level and it's about .4 ft below summer pool so there should be very little water running which makes it not worth the drive....


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

thank you for the info I thought it may have been low thanks again


----------

